# Is this a bubble nest?



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

My filter makes bubbles, but as the day went on, I noticed more and more bubbles gathering at the surface of the water, lol. Is this a bubble nest, or just the filter?


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

That looks like a bubble nest to me. ^_^ Usually if the bubbles feel slimy it's a bubble nest and plus filter bubbles usually pop.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Agreed, looks like a content bubblenest! Beyond the obvious though, the the bubbles start stacking ontop of each other, then you know without doubt that its a bubble nest.


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh, awesome! Lol, wow, he started building it within two hours of moving to this new tank. And there're definitely stacks of bubbles on top of each other. I'm very happy.  Do sick bettas/sad bettas make bubble nests, or only content ones? 

I was really worried at first, lmao - I thought the filter was freaking out. See how the bubbles coming out of the filter are really big? And I figured there was no way he could make bubbles that big for his bubble nest.  

I feel bad though, because tomorrow I'm gonna clean the water and will probably destroy his nest. How often do they make 'em?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've had a few sick bettas make bubblenests. 

They make them... whenever they want. XD I did a water change on my boy's tank yesterday and had to destroy his bubblenest and within five minutes of being in new water he started building one again.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL That's something that always happens...I just did it today. LOL But after a while you get used to it and he'll build another one. It keeps him busy so don't worry!


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

Woah, Betta Slave, is that your betta in your avatar? He looks so cool, I've never seen one like him! (if he IS a betta )

And aww, I guess that means bubble nests don't necessarily mean that your betta is happy. ): And at least that means I can look forward to lotsa bubble nests in the future, even if I have to destroy his to change his water lol


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Yea -.- I hate destroying Riddles bubble nests. I mean... I'D be pritty bummed out if some giant hand kept coming in my territory and starting whipping MY bubble nest out. Lol


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Me too bettaslave.. I'd be all like WTF big hand that feeds me?! That's maaa bubblenest. I put all my hard work int..ooo pellets...


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> ..ooo pellets...


Lmao!


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> Me too bettaslave.. I'd be all like WTF big hand that feeds me?! That's maaa bubblenest. I put all my hard work int..ooo pellets...


ARe you insinuating that bettas have A.D.D.? LOL


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

PeiMai said:


> ARe you insinuating that bettas have A.D.D.? LOL


LOL We all know they do...You should see my betta! He'll be flaring non-stop at whatever lol and the only way he'll stop is if I show him his food container. Once he see's it he starts getting all excited swimming up and down and side to side. It's as if he was like "Grrrr you other betta fish GRR GRR...ZOMG FOOOD."


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

I've a problem, lol - I'm trying to feed Epsilon, my betta, but when I drop the food in, it just gets mixed up with the bubbles in his bubble nest, and then he doesn't see them before they start to sink! How should I feed him?  Change the water first?


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Change the water OR put them in a place where there's no bubbles.


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually, I just realized.. I unplugged the filter, and most of the bubbles at the top of the tank popped.. so I don't think it's a bubble nest.. if my filter is creating so many bubbles at the surface of the water, does it mean the filter's current is too strong? I don't know how to make it.. blow less bubbles.. /:


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

That's a very nice bubble nest! I don't understand why mine doesn't make them anymore.


----------

